# apache ServerName problems...

## karusker

when i type "apachectl start" in the console it gives me this message:

[Thu Apr 18 21:21:54 2002] [alert] apache: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

Now i have dynamic IP through DSL, and I am using the ODS service.  Now, setting the dyndns with odsclient worked perfectly with freeBSD when I was using it as a server.  Now, with Gentoo, something is going really screwy!  I've tried changing ServerName to localhost, 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.6 (my IP add. for LAN), and arm.ods.org, but none of these want to work!  Can anyone help me?

----------

## daos

I have apache on my local machine only (127.0.0.1,not a server), gentoo gave me the same message, but it still started OK.

I changed a line in /etc/resolv.conf (or /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname) to make the message disappear:

original line:

127.0.0.1  localhost

change to:

 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

Your situation may be different from mine, but it gives you some ideas.

----------

## karusker

didnt work for me.  Now I realized that /etc/apache and /etc/httpd both have config files. which ones affect apache?

----------

## handsomepete

I think in this case the ServerName var. in httpd.conf could be commented out without anything terrible happening (I think it just sends a different forced name back to the client).  If you decide that you need it...?

----------

